# kubota b5200 loader



## Ironeye (Apr 18, 2013)

Hey I have been looking and I didn't find a loader that would fit a kubota b5200 can I even get one that will fit


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Last year about this time saw couple B211 model 24 for sale,thought the price was more than tad high..$1.800 but they say Kubota


----------



## Ironeye (Apr 18, 2013)

Well that's good but any thing in the $500 range


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Under $500 might be cause hard to find loader,good chances if one did locate one condition maybe rough.


----------



## Ironeye (Apr 18, 2013)

As long as it works rite I don't care


----------

